Ask HN: What spending habits are you proud of? - davidajackson
======
mod
I tip well. It makes me feel good, and I hope makes them feel good, too.

------
runawaybottle
I always buy my dog expensive stuff.

~~~
lemonlizzie
y'all... i spend SO much on my pup. shes one spoiled lady lol :)

------
meiraleal
buying good and well raised meat.

